# Horn Relay 2000 Silverado Location??



## Cfdff85 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone know where the horn relay on a 2000 Silverado is? I think its behind the kick panel but i haven't looked yet. Any Ideas of definite locations?


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

this should help its under the hood


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

hope This helps


----------



## Swampdonkey (Dec 13, 2004)

Check the 15amp fuse to the left of the horn relay, my horn stopped working in my '01 Chevy, I swapped the horn with A/C relay as they are the same, the horn still didn't work. They are a b*tch to pull out. Turn out to be the fuse.

Hope this helps.


----------

